# Comment utiliser les regexp avec la commande mv ?



## Mouloud (7 Novembre 2002)

Je cherche à supprimer un préfixe d'une liste de fichier, mais si je fait
mv (mon_prefixe)(.*) \2
ca ne marche pas, il me dit que la parenthèse est mal placée...

Comment faut faire ?


----------



## WS95000 (7 Novembre 2002)

Supposons que le préfix soit 'toto', tu peux faire ceci:

ls toto.* | sed s/toto// | xargs -i mv toto{} {}

si tu veux aussi enlever le point, faites

ls toto.* | sed s/toto.// | xargs -i mv toto.{} {}


----------

